# Jet JWBS-20 Bandsaw Anyone have an opinion?



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok brothers and sisters….

*I have been pining for a bandsaw for a LONG time*. I have done my homework and have decided that for the purposes that I want to use it for…I want a quality machine with good resaw capabilitiesm that is going to last me the rest of my woodworking lifetime. No toys, or buying something less than what I really should own…

I was all but set on pulling the trigger on a new Grizzley G0513X2B 17" 2 HP Extreme-Series® Bandsaw w/ Cast Iron Trunnion & Brake $1,189 delivered (and of course it comes with the fantastic Grizzley customer service that I hear my fellow LJ's speak so highly of).....but a local Craigslist add lists the following:

NEW/NEVER USED Jet 20" Woodworking Bandsaw Model JWBS-20 Rip Fence, Bearing Guides, Dual tapered support column, Mitre gauge, Foot Break. 75"H x 22"W x30-3/4"D Motor 2HP, 1Ph, 230V Net Weight 500 lbs ($1899 retail) Reduced to $1250

Anyone have experience in this saw, and can you offer me a good arguement to purchase this unit over the Griz? I have to drive about 100 miles to but the Jet, but if it is worth the $$ I am listening.


----------



## Wintersedge (Apr 5, 2010)

This is just my thoughts, I am new and do not own a band saw yet, so take the advice with that in mind:
1. I do not see many people listing this saw, and those that do, it is out of stock.. if it were out of stock and had reviews, I would be ok, at least that would tell me that people are buying it.. the fact there are no reviews and out of stock makes me think it is a bad saw and they pulled it.
2. 1250 is not a great price, check http://www.redmondmachinery.com/browse.cfm/4,1220.html they sell it for 1299.
3. I would take service any day for something new in box from retailer.. who knows what kind of warranty you are getting and you are driving a 100 miles to go find a guy that may be a crook.

Just me, I would avoid it and go with the Grizzley, especially since other jocks have grizzley tools.. you KNOW you are gonna get good support if something goes south..

Kind like the old quote, one in hand is worth two in the bush.. this jet would have to be seriously better than the grizzley to trust buying it.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Love you take Wintersedge…thanks!

I was thinking along those exact lines….but did not want to miss "ahellofadeal"...if that is what it is/was

Trev


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have the 20" but I have the JWBS 18 and if I had a chance to replace it with the Grizzly I would in a heartbeat. I would not buy another Jet Bandsaw even though I'm sure there are a lot of Bandsaws Brands made by the same company as the Jet. The bandsaw works and is tough and durable, but the issues are as follow. The Wheels are not parallel(sic) they are not balanced or even perfectly concentric. I have taken them off and to a machinist and had them turned, balanced. I installed shims to align them. The table is not square, or perpendicular to the blade and I had the trunnions machined to bring them into alignment, the verticle adjustment had to be reground and polished, of course the guides were replaced with Carters, and when I mounted a Kreg Fence, the casting flashing had to be ground off and the mounting holes retapped. I got mine second hand and for almost nothing, and I wish I'd spent the money and got what I needed on the first try.


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Trev,

IMO from the lilttle I hear about jet bandsaws It would be tuff for me to give u a good opinion on how it is. However I own a grizzly G636×17" ultimate heavy duty bandsaw and just LOVE IT!!! I do no it is a lil more money but was well worth it to me.  this saw is what I call a MANS saw! 5hp, aproxx 800lbs and 16" resaw height. I would highly reccomend this saw for a buy it once and be done with it. Lol!

Good luck.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

hey Xtreme90 thanks for the heads-up on the 5hp griz…now that looks like the ultimate saw for my application.

I have 20amp 220v plugs in the shop, but not 30amp. I would have to pull some heavier wire…but I love the idea.

Now I have more food for my feeble brain to chew on.

Oh…btw, can you call the queen and tell her that I need to spend $1k more than I initially told her

Trev


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a 20'' grizzley band saw. to lazy to run out to the shop and look at the # As long as you vse wide blades 1/2'' or larger you are ok. If you want to use narrower scrool blades. i woll have to find something other than the roller guides. if you run a narrow blade on roller guides and the rollers come in contact with the teeth it will destroy the blade in about 3 seconds. It rools the set out. Do not know mutch about the jet. I could have bought a delta band saw a year ago on a auction for $600.
I wis i would have . Lee


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Trev,

lol!!! Well I do deff hope u get the approvel by the queen 

As far as blade size running on the saw my grizz ran a 3/8 like glass. Yes I do mostly run bigger blades in the big girl but for the need to put a 1/4" or 3/8" for scroll work I go to my G0555×14" saw. Nice to have the both. 
basically if u do end up getting the big bad grizz u won't be disapointed.


----------

